# Fall Foliage



## GhettoRacingKid (Oct 20, 2008)

Post Your Fall Folidge Pics!!!


I took these like 2 years ago.  The wife and I love the fall folidge and what not.  We went up to the house in PA this past week but didnt take any pics.  

the dude standing there is me.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 20, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## deelady (Oct 20, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!! You should frame some of that! I have some here somewhere when I first moved to Ohio....Fall was a new phenomenon to me!!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks,  I do have 1 of them as a wallpapaer on my work computer.


----------



## deelady (Oct 20, 2008)

It was the beginning of Fall for this one but I thought it was a cool pic!

The second is my DD playing in the leaves...


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 20, 2008)

Great photos!


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 20, 2008)

*I miss the fall in Michigan so much. The flowers are blooming all over the place and everything is green here in Vegas. Temps are in the high 80's. What kind of fall is this???*
*Here is what it looks like behind my RV lot in the resort I spend the summers in:*


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, it is pouring rain today and so I will probably not get out for my walk, which is a shame, because we have a creek running through our complex and the colours and leaves on the ground around there are incredible.  But the views from my various windows and doors aren't bad either.  These were just taken a few minutes ago, rain and all.

The first is outside our back fence and I watch the progress of the colours from my kitchen table.  The second is what greats us as we walk out the front door, and the third is out the window of the room I am currently in.  Since Fall is my favourite time of year, I am so thankful that I live in such a beautiful area.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 20, 2008)

SPOY...............................<<GRK>>

those are awesome, now see why we want to do that trip in a week or less?
not to worry, he understands


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2008)

Here are some of mine...


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2008)

And one more...


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 20, 2008)

that's it!  I'm moving, oh I mean we're moving


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Oct 20, 2008)

lefselover said:


> spoy...............................<<grk>>


 

spoy???


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 20, 2008)

GB said:


> And one more...



GB, that is awesome!


----------



## smoke king (Oct 20, 2008)

Beautiful. Anyone who believes that all the beauty in this world started "accidently" with a little piece of carbon need only look at these pictures.

Thanks for sharing GRK-


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 20, 2008)

I took these pictures last week while out on an adventure, one is of a state park, one of a friends barn and the rest are of my back yard.


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 20, 2008)

and one more


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 20, 2008)

here are some from 2003, mostly from around our hayfield


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 20, 2008)

I was driving back from Montreal early this morning and saw the sun rise behind me in the mirrors. I had the camera in my lap and at one point the sunset illuminated the entire horizon behind me of different colored trees.. It was only there for a few seconds and I wasn't fast enough.. it would have been a cool picture in the side mirror of the car.


----------



## deelady (Oct 26, 2008)

Our day at the park yesterday!!


----------



## deelady (Oct 26, 2008)

couple more...the third one is my front yard...


----------



## deelady (Oct 26, 2008)

sorry one was duplicated...was having problems uploading....


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 26, 2008)

These bright reds and purples, I WANT those. Anyone know what they are? I would rather have bushes or small trees, like crepe myrtle size with those colors, if anyone knows of any.

GB's pics - http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=707168&postcount=10


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 26, 2008)

*This is what fall looks like in Vegas. My house, this morning. Temps today 88 degrees. *
*It will look like this til mid December.  See why I miss fall in Michigan so much?*


----------



## middie (Oct 26, 2008)

Drama I'll trade you any day


----------



## snack_pack85 (Oct 26, 2008)

Here in paso robles the vineyards are beautiful during the fall. It's still hotter than you-know-what, in the afternoons, but the colors of the trees remind you it's fall.

<br>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<br>
<br>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<br>


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 26, 2008)

All pics are just so beautiful


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 26, 2008)

middie said:


> Drama I'll trade you any day


 
*Maybe for a day or two, but that's it.  *


----------



## middie (Oct 26, 2008)

This is the bush infront of my house (have no idea what kind it is) but this is what it looks like in the fall


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 26, 2008)

middie said:


> This is the bush infront of my house (have no idea what kind it is) but this is what it looks like in the fall


 
Oh middie, you gotta find out for me,lol. Does it flower or is it a green bush in the spring?


----------



## middie (Oct 26, 2008)

Just green in the spring


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 27, 2008)

middie said:


> This is the bush infront of my house (have no idea what kind it is) but this is what it looks like in the fall


 
*It's a winged euonymus (Burning Bush). I love those and had several of them when I lived in Michigan. Can't grow them here. As you know they're even more spectacular in person. Thanks for the memory.  Google images. *


----------



## middie (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow Drama thank you very much ! Now I know what it is !


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 27, 2008)

Dang it, I forgot to put that on here, lol. I googled it last night, but, couldn't find one big enough to get a leaf to put on here for you to look at and see if it was the same. Thanks DQ!!


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 28, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Dang it, I forgot to put that on here, lol. I googled it last night, but, couldn't find one big enough to get a leaf to put on here for you to look at and see if it was the same. Thanks DQ!!


 
*These should give you a pretty good picture of the leaf.*


----------



## middie (Oct 29, 2008)

Yep that's them


----------



## sattie (Oct 29, 2008)

HI GRK!!!!  (First pic of seen of you!!!)  I love fall.... love the colors, love the smell, love the cool weather.  Some very beautiful pics have been posted and I thanks to all who have done so.  Here in Texas... still waiting for the leaves to turn!!!


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 29, 2008)

Fall?! It's winter here!!!! We have snow on the ground...


----------



## Barbara (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm in southern CA and it's been in the 90's here for what seems like weeks. I'm originally from Oregon and really miss the fall. Good time to travel.

Southern CA fall means hot winds and fires!!!


----------



## sattie (Oct 29, 2008)

Barbara said:


> I'm in southern CA and it's been in the 90's here for what seems like weeks. I'm originally from Oregon and really miss the fall. Good time to travel.
> 
> Southern CA fall means hot winds and fires!!!


 
Wow Barbara!  90s still???!!?!  And I thought we were the ones with the warm weather!  Been quite chilly in NC Texas the last week or two.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 29, 2008)

DC the last 5 days was gorgeous, lots of colors in the leaves, loved them


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 29, 2008)

here`s some pics I took this morning:


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 29, 2008)

only 2 seemed to have shown up, here`s the other:


----------



## deelady (Oct 29, 2008)

ummmm I don't see anything


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 29, 2008)

*sigh*


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 29, 2008)

is that snow I see YT?
felt like it was going to snow in DC yesterday


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 29, 2008)

it is indeed yeah, it started yesterday at 10 past 3 in the afternoon and stopped at about 6.
I have some pictures that I caught of it Actually snowing! 
I may put them up a bit later


----------



## deelady (Oct 29, 2008)

oh ok now I see them,very pretty!!


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 29, 2008)

YT2095, BEAUTIFUL PHOTOS. NOW I WAN'T TO GO THERE.


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks, I pleased you like them 
here is a picture of Snow in "Action" but freeze framed (excuse the pun).







this one is the Morning after that snow on the park:






and although this one is quite Cliche` and the leaves aren`t exactly as "Ripe" as they could be, it`s still pretty classic.
excuse the fingers in the corners of the shot, they were too cold to screw the star-burst filter on so I just held it there by hand.


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 29, 2008)

Those were just too big.. it took too long to load.


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 29, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH! SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 29, 2008)

the pics took a long time for me to download too but well worth it, lovely YT


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 30, 2008)

These pictures make me want to be back "home" in the Adirondacks where I grew up. Fall in Florida isn't anywhere as beautiful.


----------



## middie (Oct 30, 2008)

It snowed here yesterday. Most of us just got a few flurries but the suburbs east of Cleveland got as much as 4 inches already. Glad I'm to the west lol.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 31, 2008)

weird weather here today and yesterday, sort of monsoonish but prefer to live here where the pix show color.


----------



## middie (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh I love that first pic Lefs. That's gorgeous


----------



## chefmaloney (Nov 1, 2008)

beautiful pictures. thanks for sharing.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks, those colors are purely magnificent


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 2, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my neighborhood in the fall.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 2, 2008)

Oops.  Try again.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 2, 2008)

*Goodweed I hope you can post those pics.  Michigan has the best colors in the country  (I am truly biased)  and I want everyone to see yours.*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I got it this time.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok.  So how do I do this?  I clicked on the attachment feature, uploaded the files from my hard-drive, and clicked on "Submit.  I see no pictures.  How do I do this?

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 2, 2008)

*Assuming that your pictures are in your My Pictures file, *


*click on the attachment paper clip*
*you will see a "browse" window, click on browse*
*your pictures will show up, click on the picture you want to show*
*click "open" keep clicking on the pictures then "open" one by one til you have them all in the browse window*
*click upload - you will see when the upload is complete*
*hit submit and when the post is submitted your pics should be there.*
*That's how I do it.  Very easy and works every time.*


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 2, 2008)

There is a picture in here that i find very amussing and interesting.

The picture is of a tree that is shaped like a turkey.

Has anyone noticed it?


----------



## middie (Nov 3, 2008)

The first pic is my neighbors tree. The others are ones I snapped while driving through the park yesterday.


----------



## middie (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay I tried adding a few more and it wouldn't let me this time. I'll try again later


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 3, 2008)

This is the one tree that turns. The rest just die and fall off


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 3, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Ok.  So how do I do this?  I clicked on the attachment feature, uploaded the files from my hard-drive, and clicked on "Submit.  I see no pictures.  How do I do this?
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North




when you chose the pics, did you click on upload and wait until it showed that they were uploaded, before closing the window?


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 3, 2008)

lifesaver said:


> There is a picture in here that i find very amussing and interesting.The picture is of a tree that is shaped like a turkey.
> Has anyone noticed it?


Lifesave, I don't know you and I just want you to know that I resemble that comment.
Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesh, you're right, but promise, no turkeys, er-um trees, were killed during the filming of this project


----------

